# Am I the only one?



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 8, 2002)

I would like to say that the site looks great.  I love the change.  The only problem that I see, and maybe its just me, but when I am looking at all the threads, the graphics for threads that have attachments, arent there.  I dont know if the picture just refuses to load or what.  Does anyone else have this problem.  Is any one else missing the attachment picture.


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

this happens every time the site address changes. nothing can be done. if something is really interesting to you, simply reply to the post and let it be known what is going on and if the original posters are still around, they will probably help you out if they can.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

My bad.  I worded it wrong.  I didnt mean the actual attachment, just the little picture that shows that there is an attachment in the thread. Like the paper clip that used to be there to show an attachment in the thread, those are the pictures that dont show up.  I will be more careful in the future in how I get my point across.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

I have just found out another problem.  Why cant I change my status?  It says "member".  I thought I had it set as something different.  Did something happen that I am not aware of?


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

it changed when you hit a certain number of posts. there is another silly thread in this forum about that. now you should be able to go to your 'user cp' and change it to anything you want. unless the whole site screws up somehow, it should stay that way.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 10, 2002)

So am I to guess that once I accumulate enough post that I can change it to whatever I want it to say.  You know because yours says, "middle-aged people person"


----------



## edX (Feb 10, 2002)

i think you should be able to do that now


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 11, 2002)

Sorry Ed. No can do. Not an option that I have.  Thats why I am so interested in this.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 15, 2002)

Well either Ed is as dumbfounded as I... or he doesnt care anymore but I still need my question answered.  Why cant I change my status?  I have looked all over the user cp, its just not there.  Oh woe is me.


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

are you going to user cp/edit profile/custom user text? that is where you enter the 'title' you wish to use.

didn't mean to ignore you. i think you just posted the last post before on a day i got busy with other stuff and forgot about it.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 16, 2002)

cp/edit profile/custom user text  DOESNT exsist.  I am looking at the page now. Nothing.  Any other ideas?


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

no, i am just as baffled as you nowbecause it exists for me


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 16, 2002)

WHERE IS THE ADMIN WHEN YOU NEED HIM?!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 16, 2002)

Perhaps cookie problems are to blame?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

I cannot find it either.  You are not alone LessTmighty


----------



## googolplex (Feb 17, 2002)

its there for me...


----------



## ABassCube (Feb 17, 2002)

It works for me, too.

I have no idea what the problem could be.

Sorry.

Adam.


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 17, 2002)

Wasn't at one time but it's there for me now...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

Maybe this is the problem...

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13576


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

Maybe you need a certain amount of posts?

AHAHAHAH deez_nuts lives.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

Never Mind!  As you can see... I now have the power!  Thanks for nothing guys!   Just chill yo!  I was joking... tough crowd.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Yes Nuts... this is a very rought, strict crowd.  Poopey heads


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

I would just like to thank everyone who contributed their thoughts.  The option did finally appear and as you can see I can now be fully cusomizable.  Thanks again for your imput.


See... I can be a nice guy.


----------



## rinse (Feb 21, 2002)

you have customizable nuts.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

Was that a question or a statement?  Either way... good one.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes Rinse... bravo.


----------

